# Berlin Summer Cube Days 2016



## Applecow (May 5, 2016)

Hi!

The Berlin Summer Cube Days 2016 have officially been announced!
They will take place on July 2nd and 3rd.
For more information and registration please visit the website:
https://cubecomp.de/bo16/en

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## sqAree (May 6, 2016)

Nice, finally a comp in Berlin! 

I'm in, I'd just like to know what teamblind is exactly?


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2016)

Ahh would have loved to be there - so close! Get into Germany on Tuesday the 5th.


----------



## Applecow (May 6, 2016)

Teamblind: Person A inspects and gives the cube to person B (already blindfolded). B starts the timer, Person A calls the moves and person B executes them 




Faz said:


> Ahh would have loved to be there - so close! Get into Germany on Tuesday the 5th.


Oh no!!!    
Rebook please! 
(We can certainly arrange some accommodation for the additional days  )


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2016)

Applecow said:


> Oh no!!!
> Rebook please!
> (We can certainly arrange some accommodation for the additional days  )



Haha thanks, but I'm only leaving Australia on the 4th of July


----------



## Applecow (May 6, 2016)

Faz said:


> Haha thanks, but I'm only leaving Australia on the 4th of July


too bad  next time you better announce your arrival on the WCA page ;D


----------

